# Red oak doe



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 9, 2017)

I found a hot red oak Saturday afternoon dropping that the deer and hogs were tearing up. I went in Sunday morning with my lone wolf climber and sat up on it. Just after day light this doe came in to feed 3 steps from my tree i was sitting in. By no means can i shoot like you guys on here, but i felt pretty confident i could put the arrow straight through her shoulder blades. The arrow hit its mark breaking her spine and taking out her lungs. No tracking job needed. I got her quartered out and back to camp just before tropical storm Nate started dumping rain on us. I got some good meat for the freezer this year, I am very thankful and blessed.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 9, 2017)

Good looking doe, great job. You're a guy on here too. We all have good shooting days and some bad ones, trust me. As RC puts it if an arrow ain't flying nothings dying or something to that sort.


----------



## hoytman308 (Oct 9, 2017)

Ain't nothing better!!  Congrats!!


----------



## eman1885 (Oct 9, 2017)

congrats. looks like you made a great shot


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 9, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 9, 2017)

Good shooting!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice one. Meat in the freezer is a good thing!


----------



## chenryiv (Oct 9, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 9, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ben Athens (Oct 9, 2017)

Your on a Roll  !

Ben


----------



## Al33 (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## devolve (Oct 9, 2017)

good job bud!!!!


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 9, 2017)

That was a fine shot.  And it looks as if you're gonna make that "tree lean" a signature pose.  Congrats!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 9, 2017)

Good job I sense that confidence building.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 9, 2017)

Good shooting and congratulations.  Nice doe.  Robert Carter calls a tree like that a "feed tree".  It could also be called a "glory hole".  Love it when I find one.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 10, 2017)

Great shot, congrats


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 10, 2017)

That will work.


----------



## Pointpuller (Oct 10, 2017)

Sweet!  Gotta love it when it works out like you planned.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 10, 2017)

Nothing wrong with that, good job man!!


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 10, 2017)

Awesome, congrats.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 11, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 11, 2017)

Good job Sir!!RC


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 13, 2017)

Congrats!!! well done!


----------

